# Need Help



## Pewonky (Mar 10, 2021)

Good Morning, My name is Jimmy and I'm new to the forums! I need your help!! My back yard lawn is hot trash! Please help! My goal is to have it ready by the 4th of July!
I live in Rio Vista, California if that helps. Most of the grass back there is crab grass, that's all I know.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

See https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1651


----------

